
Show HN: JobTweets – Find Real Time Job Tweets - flickzcode
https://github.com/flickz/jobtweets
======
anton_tarasenko
Twitter Search does pretty much the same: "(hiring OR job)"[1]. Easy to get
relevant results with right keywords.

Also, Twitter already has filters for location and followers.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/search?q=(hiring%20OR%20job)](https://twitter.com/search?q=\(hiring%20OR%20job\))

------
onion2k
The stream filter terms in server.js are 'we are hiring, looking for interns,
we are employing, vacancy!, we have job available'. How did you pick them?
I've never searched Twitter for a job but I can imagine there are _a lot_ of
jobs that those terms are going to miss.

~~~
flickzcode
It was just an initial experiment, help improve it! Thanks.

~~~
bertomartin
Use ML. Gather a bunch of tweets and learn a model that classifies tweets (job
listing / not job listing). Then use the model as a filter. You can use it in
concert with your current implementation: if the tweet contains any of your
keywords, there's no need to invoke the model. Hope that helps.

~~~
flickzcode
Cool. Thanks

------
juice_bus
Really neat - it would be interesting if there was an ability to (some how)
filter the tweets based on the occupation they are hiring for (technical,
sales, retail, etc).

Location based is "to do" which would really great.

~~~
flickzcode
Thanks, I'm working on that and contributions are welcome.

------
gurgus
This is pretty sweet. Very simple and the code base looks pretty easy to
follow. I should get some time this evening to submit a PR to add a couple of
small things :)

~~~
flickzcode
Thanks!! The PR will mean a lot

